# Installer in Seattle area?



## gbailey666 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,
Im looking for some help running some cabling from my existing HD Ant. to a room in my house(I have a very tall house and yes Im a weenie and won't try to do it myself).

Also, Im hoping an installer can help me find someway to pickup the the local FOX HD broadcast. If it requires a new antenna I'll get it.

Any help is appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

There is only one guy to deal with: Dan Kurts (206) 794-3993, better knows as Dan the Antenna Man. Does all of the work for Magnolia A/V. Not cheap, but damn good. If you check out the Seattle OTA thread on avsforum.com, you'll see a lot of helpful advice from Dan.

Good luck!

John


----------

